# my knives



## matt79 (Jun 16, 2014)

Since this is my 6month anniversary on the forum I thought I would post some pics of my modest acquisitions so far 

]


----------



## matt79 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Matus (Jun 16, 2014)

You got yourself 16 knives in 6 months! - seems like you took it seriously


----------



## matt79 (Jun 16, 2014)

No I had quite a few before its been seven knives and three stones since joining.


----------

